

How Kaggle wants to turn Rockstar Programmers into the next Roger Federer - alfiejohn_

Heard of the NetFlix Prize?<p>If you're thinking of dabbling into data science and analytics, and want to make some money along the way, then I highly recommend you listen to the latest Techzing interview of the guys from Kaggle.<p>In a 2 hour interview (no boring bits so it didn't feel long), Kaggle share their really interesting story on how they went from a website built and run from Anthony's bedroom to a company whose aim is to turn rockstar programmers into the next Roger Federer - girls, fame and fortune (minus the tennis).<p>Link: http://techzinglive.com/page/927/166-tz-interview-anhony-goldbloom-and-jeremy-howard-kaggle
======
achompas
Submit this as an article next time, maybe?

